# Im headed to Mississippi



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

The job with Spartan Tool didn't pan out because I was going to have to re locate my family down south to New Orleans. I have applied for a drill ship position with Helix Energy Solutions and they are currently on a hiring freeze.

So I recently quit my plumbing service technician job I've been at for 3 years and have taken a job working for Macabe Mechanical at the new refinery going up in Meridian, Mississippi. I'm traveling with a friend of mine out of Local 619 in Vicksburg. Going to go to work as a Instrumentation Fitter. 

Time for a change of pace and I'm looking forward to furthering my career. The pay is double what I make here... I hope I can get on offshore in the future working a 28/28 rotation and go back to working new construction for my previous employer the 6 months I'm home.

Sky's the limit!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> The job with Spartan Tool didn't pan out because I was going to have to re locate my family down south to New Orleans. I have applied for a drill ship position with Helix Energy Solutions and they are currently on a hiring freeze.
> 
> So I recently quit my plumbing service technician job I've been at for 3 years and have taken a job working for Macabe Mechanical at the new refinery going up in meridian Mississippi. I'm travilon with a friend of mine out of Local 619 in Vicksburg


It's nice down here man.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> It's nice down here man.


I would love to, my wife not much...

We've enrolled my son in a good private school here so that's the main reason I couldn't make it happen.

I took a job with Schlumberger and was slated to relocate to Houma and work out of their warehouse there as a Field Specialist offshore a week a month, but they kept changing my locations and the money wasn't worth it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Double the pay is great if everything else falls into place. Sounds great. Gotta make it while ya can Chad....


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Double the pay is great if everything else falls into place. Sounds great. Gotta make it while ya can Chad....


Amen sir

Gotta put back for his schooling. Top priority


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I bet if you gave Olemissplumber a call he would be glad to show you around :whistling2:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah

Hold your breath


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Instrument fitters carry a bigger lunchbox than tool box. That's a good gig. bend you some tubing.:thumbup:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Best of luck. You gotta do whats best for the household. Double pay sounds awesome. Keeps us updated on how it's going for you.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm definitely looking forward to a change of pace.

Will do Suzie


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Speaking of Mississippi, what ever happened to Mississippi plumb?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Banned or asked to leave. I know where hangs out at


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> Speaking of Mississippi, what ever happened to Mississippi plumb?





TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Banned or asked to leave. I know where hangs out at


Not a plumber...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

SewerRat said:


> Not a plumber...


We won't even go there...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

SewerRat said:


> Not a plumber...


Yea but a good well man. In lots of places you've got to have wells for water and u need water to plumb. So u add it up !!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

How many are here is not a plumber???


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I agree. I'm not a plumber either and I'm still here but that's why he was told to leave. Just sayin'...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Banned or asked to leave. I know where hangs out at


He asked for his account to be closed.

A plumbing license is not a prerequisite for membership to the Plumbing Zone.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty sure I saw a screen shot some where that said "Banned for life"

Reason- "Not a Plumber"

Musta dreamed it...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Pretty sure I saw a screen shot some where that said "Banned for life"
> 
> Reason- "Not a Plumber"
> 
> Musta dreamed it...


There is no screen shot directly related to the status of a member's account that reflects those comments.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> There is no screen shot directly related to the status of a member's account that reflects those comments.


You sure about that?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> You sure about that?


That's the one I was referring to earlier. For clarification that error message was received by mississippiplum when he tried to log in on 4/13 at 11:29 PM and he took a screen shot. It was a low blow by a mod who recently left. 

Wanna see some more of his handiwork?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Crickets...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

SewerRat said:


> That's the one I was referring to earlier. For clarification that error message was received by mississippiplum when he tried to log in on 4/13 at 11:29 PM and he took a screen shot. It was a low blow by a mod who recently left.
> 
> Wanna see some more of his handiwork?


Lets not drag that all up.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> There is no screen shot directly related to the status of a member's account that reflects those comments.






TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Lets not drag that all up.


Why?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Probably because it's dirty laundry that has been aired many times. 

Alright, Tex Mex, I'll behave.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Why?


Cuz I want to relax not get all hyped up about a total a hole and the way he bullied people 
Glad he's gone no loss here

The "get a life "comment let loose on a vetted member set me off


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We were told he wasn't banned, he asked for his account to be removed..

Then was told there wasn't any proof...

Fail


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

But having a plumbing license isn't a prerequisite to be here...

Or even being a plumber.

So why was he banned?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Just off the top of my head I remember several screenshots of ban error messages with the reason for ban being : 

"Not a plumber"
"Fack off" (Spelled with a P, H, and no K)
"Get a life"

There are more but...

Oops. Broke my promise. I'll shut up now.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I don't know ask him on the dark side Hell tell u straight up


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Already know why

But again I was told there aren't any screen shots with those words directly connected to a members account.

FAIL


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Crickets...


Crickets? Yeah, right. :laughing:

There is not a screen shot that this mod has access to that shows those comments.

"Banned for Life" is a member's personal commentary, not a PZ designation. The mod control panel only gives the date date for a ban to be lifted. In the absence of a date it simply states as in the screen shot, "Date to be lifted: Never".

EXCEPTION: The "Not a Plumber" designation does get used often for DIY'ers that need to be evicted.

That statement on your screenshot was removed long ago. It does not exist currently and has not for a long time.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like some sweeping under the rug...

Pretty bogus reason for banning someone when there are plenty still here that aren't plumbers.

Edit- My bad for not using the exact words that was on the screen.

Where I come from- "Date ban will be lifted- Never" 

Means banned for good.... Must be a southern thing.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Sounds like some sweeping under the rug....Pretty bogus reason for banning someone when there are plenty still here that aren't plumbers...


Rug sweeping? Whatever floats your boat.

There is nothing bogus about escorting those not involved in the trade to the door. They are not plumbers so the designation fits.

So...how about those of us that are never going to see eye-to-eye on this topic, stop needlessly trashing up the OP's thread. K?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Rug sweeping? Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> There is nothing bogus about escorting those not involved in the trade to the door. They are not plumbers so the designation fits.
> 
> So...how about those of us that are never going to see eye-to-eye on this topic, stop needlessly trashing up the OP's thread. K?


Water treatment isn't part of the trade?

BTW, Im the OP... Ill derail my own thread any day of the week.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Water treatment isn't part of the trade?
> 
> BTW, Im the OP... Ill derail my own thread any day of the week.


Of course water treatment is part of the trade. I was referring to the DIY'ers that get the boot. As for the member you mentioned, his account was banned per HIS OWN REQUEST. The designation "Not a Plumber" was removed.

Feel free to derail as you see fit. However, this topic has ran its course more than once and won't be entertained any longer for several very good reasons.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

No wonder everyone left

Heck of a goodbye for a mod who did so much for the forum..

It got butchered, and now it sucks..

Daily it's inundated with DIY posts and about a couple of post a day worth reading. The feed back is sub par at best.

Rock on...


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

ouch.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

SewerRat said:


> Not a plumber...


I just think it's funny that it took 3,000+ posts to figure out Mississippi plumb wasn't a plumber. I bet at least 25% of the people on here aren't plumbers.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> I just think it's funny that it took 3,000+ posts to figure out Mississippi plumb wasn't a plumber. I bet at least 25% of the people on here aren't plumbers.


I hear ya

I'm not a plumber. I download pics from bing and post them here. I really flip burgers


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Good luck with the new gig , traveling sucks but it pays the bills .


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

There are 3 organized companies on site now... They are slowly taking the piping away from the non union due to lack of production..

The company I am with started instrument work 2 weeks before I arrived on site. They have cut us back to 5-10s because we have caught up to their piping..

They've been slinging pipe 24/7 for 3 years..


----------

